# Help Selecting a new scope, Please!



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

I shoot a 2005 Hoyt Pro Elite with a Sureloc Challenger sight. I would like your recommendations for scopes (brands and sizes). My peep is a Specialy Archery 3/16 with #2 clarifier. I was using a 4power scope, and that seemed to work pretty well for me.

Who makes a good quality scope? 

Thanks!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Utah2 said:


> I shoot a 2005 Hoyt Pro Elite with a Sureloc Challenger sight. I would like your recommendations for scopes (brands and sizes). My peep is a Specialy Archery 3/16 with #2 clarifier. I was using a 4power scope, and that seemed to work pretty well for me.
> 
> Who makes a good quality scope?
> 
> Thanks!


 check out Britesite.US


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

What are you going to use if for (indoor, 3-d)? Take a look into True Spot Scopes. If you have any questions Eric will be glad to answer any of your
questions regarding their scopes.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Lot of choices in the market. Besides Mike's (Brite Site) and True Spot scopes, Specialty Archery also offers up several choices of scope sizes and styles (lexi hardened plastic housing or aluminum) as does Sure Loc and several other companies.

>>------>


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I really love my new Apex 3D...1 3/4" lens....scope housing fits perect with a 3/16" peep at my 29" draw length. You have 3 different pin position options and the fiber optic kit makes the pin really bright!


----------



## arowanas (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys, need help here too . my daughter is getting into target shooting (in & out door in college) She is looking at the following. Are they good choice?
1) Stan SXII Trio M release
2) Shibuya CPX 520 with 29mm scope 6x len
Are they good stuff as I am next to nothing in archery. She own a SR71. Draw weight 35-40 lbs. draw length 25inch.

Tks in advance.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You might also check out the TrueSpot scopes. Their new Aero lenses are quite the "thing". They aren't super expensive, but have a great coating on them for scratch prevention and glare reduction. In addition, you can pretty much get anything you want with their new "double lens" system. You can even get different colors of bubbles for the scope housing as well!
The pricing on the entire scope, with housing and lenses is NOT exhorbitant, either!

http://www.truespotscopes.com/37501/index.html

field14


----------

